# Super Metroid Widescreen patch



## Deleted User (May 13, 2020)

http://forum.metroidconstruction.com/index.php/topic,5168.msg67223.html#new

Metroidconstruction forum user ocesse, released  a Widescreen patch for Super Metroid.
The Widescreen patch is not yet complete and still needs several fixes.










The zip file includes the following patches:
Super Metroid (JU) [!] (Unheadered).asm
Super Metroid - Redesign Axeil Edition Final (February 22 2020) (Unheadered).asm
Super Metroid - Hyper Metroid v1.0 (Unheadered ).asm

He included two examples of how to adapt the asm code to Redesign Axeil Edition and Hyper Metroid so that you can adapt it to other games, if you wish.


----------

